# Im passed the cheating I want him gone but he wont take his belongings.



## watt_hapnd (Aug 14, 2010)

Two months ago after a year of putting up with a lot of cheating, lying, dishonesty and whatever else that goes with it. I had finally built up the courage to tell him I didnt want him anymore and that I really wanted him gone, completely. 
After 2 wks of not talking with one another I had to call him while he was at work to get in touch with his family as they need some assistance from him and he asked me then when were we going to make time to talk. I told him that I was ready to move on however in the back of mind i was willing to hear what "junk" he had to say to me. 
Although he insisted that he wanted to talk and tells me that after all of what hes done, our marriage is still worth trying for. 
I keep asking him to come around regardless as to whether we are home or not to take his things and leave us alone. But he hasnt done that. I feel he is only leaving his belongings as a way of keeping us here where we cant move house or get on with our lives. 
He also suggested that after I had asked him to leave that he did only what i asked because he felt that I needed space from him. My theory on that, is I think a whole year of dealing with his ins and outs of being with us was enough space to have. 

At the moment I know my efforts have run dry of keeping my family together so i feel there is no point of trying now. He says he is living with friends at the moment which I feel doesnt concern me. I dont feel he is taking me seriously as to what I have asked also I feel that with him not making an effort to come by and collect his belongings, he is using it as an excuse to not let us move on and it is frustrating me more. I feel he is only ignoring my request and thinks that I still need more time away from him in the hopes that I may change my mind for him to come back home. 
Does anyone have any idea how else this could be handled? Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Pack his stuff and tell him to come get or you will be donating to Goodwill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## watt_hapnd (Aug 14, 2010)

Powerbane said:


> Pack his stuff and tell him to come get or you will be donating to Goodwill
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stuff is ready to go....3 suitcases full, 2x carry on containers and a boat. The only stink thing is, hes chained that so you cannot be moved. I guess that one item is the thing thats making me feel that he wont make an effort to get his stuff out. 
Theres been many offers from others that have said they would take it but because of it being chained its not really going anywhere fast. Its frustrating and probably stupid!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I saw a greeting card once. On the outside it said "Darling, I'm glad we finally got everything out in the open"

On the inside it said 

"All your clothes are on the front lawn and everything else of yours is broken litter down the street"


----------



## NumbAndSad (Feb 8, 2011)

watt_hapnd said:


> Stuff is ready to go....3 suitcases full, 2x carry on containers and a boat. The only stink thing is, hes chained that so you cannot be moved. I guess that one item is the thing thats making me feel that he wont make an effort to get his stuff out.
> Theres been many offers from others that have said they would take it but because of it being chained its not really going anywhere fast. Its frustrating and probably stupid!!


Bolt cutters. Done.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Bolt cutters from hardware store or Lowes will take care of the chain.

If you really want that stuff gone - then do it. You can do it!

Stop making excuses. There is always a way around everything.


----------



## watt_hapnd (Aug 14, 2010)

Powerbane said:


> Bolt cutters from hardware store or Lowes will take care of the chain.
> 
> If you really want that stuff gone - then do it. You can do it!
> 
> Stop making excuses. There is always a way around everything.


Thanks heaps for the advice....Dont think for a second that all of that has not crossed my mind. 
Bolt cutters.....do you have any i can borrow? 

Im not making up excuses not for myself or him or anyone else. 
Its very easy to say. 
At the moment I have many people that would be happy to take it away however its not as easy when you theres no damn tow bar or even bolt cutters?????
Im not asking for advise as to how i can get rid of the stuff i already know how to do that - im asking how do people deal with the other person that continues to ignore and pretend to not see what you want. 

I would not suggest telling someone as myself to not make up excuses when thats exactly some of the words that would be used from a person that cheated. 

Thanks again.


----------



## watt_hapnd (Aug 14, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> I saw a greeting card once. On the outside it said "Darling, I'm glad we finally got everything out in the open"
> 
> On the inside it said
> 
> "All your clothes are on the front lawn and everything else of yours is broken litter down the street"


LOL  Ive seen Greeting Cards with the F word in it too.


----------

